# Comment supprimer le trousseau dans iCloud ?



## neomismo (7 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser uniquement un compte Gmail pour tout synchroniser. Pour que cela soit propre, j'aimerai supprimer définitivement le compte iCloud que j'avais ouvert au début.
J'ai désactivé tous les éléments sauf le trousseau de clefs qui me donne du fil à retordre.
En effet, quand je le décoche rien ne se passe...

Après des recherches sur Internet je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent, c'est pourquoi je viens demander votre aide !

Comment supprimer le trousseau de clefs dans iCloud pour pouvoir supprimer définitivement ce compte iCloud et garder uniquement Google ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Juillet 2015)

Salut

J'ai eu le même type de soucis.
Ça c'est résolu en me déconnectant de FaceTime????

Sinon tenter ceci depuis un terminal

```
cd Library/Keychains
ls
```

Tu devrais obtenir qq chose dans le style :
XXXX:Keychains yyyyy$ ls
B2DDA82E-298B-5299-AC27-33F771C71B34
metadata.keychain   login.keychain

C'est le répertoire en rouge (il sera différent chez toi) qu'il faut supprimer :


```
rm -r B2DDA82E-298B-5299-AC27-33F771C71B34
```

Puis tu rebootes ton mac.


@+


----------



## neomismo (10 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse Jean

Ça ma vite souler du coup j'ai réinitialiser mon mac vu que j'ai tout dans google drive et box sync j'ai rien perdu^^

Bonne soirée


----------

